# Kotor - Juhani Sidequest



## Filzlaus (29. Juli 2006)

Habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder Kotor ausgepackt. Habe auch schon alle Sidequests, bis auf das von Juhani, gelöst. Das Problem: Ich hatte schon die erste Konversation mit Xor (der Typ dem sie mal gehört hat) und jetzt sollte der eigentlich irgendwo auftauchen. Tut er aber nicht. Zu dem Zeitpunkt der Konversation hatte ich schon alle Planeten besucht, musste nur noch die Sternenkarte auf Kashyyk finden.

Weiß jemand ob das ein Bug ist und wie man ihn lösen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2006)

hm... erzählt mal genauer, was war das nochmal...?


----------



## Filzlaus (29. Juli 2006)

Es geht um das Quest, das sich ergibt wenn man Juhani lange genug ausquetscht. Dann kommt so ein Typ, wenn man die Ebon Hawk wieder betreten will (auf einem Planeten, bei mir wars Korriban) und sagt, dass er sie kaufen will. Man beruhigt Juhani und der Typ droht wiederzukommen. Ich glaube er heißt Xor. Laut Komplettlösungen kann er überall auftauchen/nur auf neuen Planeten auftauchen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich aber keinen neuen Planet mehr. Der Typ soll dann beim Aussteigen auftauchen, ist bei mir noch nicht passiert.


----------



## mara-jade (30. Juli 2006)

Es ist doch schon etwas her, aber ich glaub das erste Mal tauchte der Typ auf Korriban auf, danach dauert es einige Zeit, bis er zufällig irgendwo wiederkommt. Versuchs mal, indem du einfach ein wenig durch die Gegend fliegst und auf den Planten herumläufst, wichtig ist, dass du den Flugplatz verlässt.


----------

